# Merchant's Row II



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys I seem to have lost my Merchant's row II instructions. I can figure out most of the building but there are a couple of areas I could use the instructions for. Anyone have a set they can scan for me? Or anyone have a pdf of the instructions?

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll take a look in my stuff. Pretty sure I've got that one. If I can find it tonight I'll take it to work and scan it.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Great thanks! I am just about finished building it but need some last minute checking before I comit to the glue!

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry....just looked - Looks like I've got MR1 & 3 but not MR2.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL it is all good I think I figured out the what I need. I was not sure which order I needed to put the roof and 3rd story wall up in and I think the roof comes first.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
I have a brand new one that I just received, but my printer is on the blink.
Let me know if you still need help later today and I'll PM you with what you're looking for.
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I got it together. I found one error that I made and it was too late to fix it but I was able to trim a little off and made it all work. The building is now on my layout. Thanks for the help I do really appreciate it.

Massey


----------

